# Check out this carrier - looks very real!



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

I came across this on model warships.com, the ships on the sea base look very realistic to me, at a glance, I wasn't sure if the thumbnails were photos of real ships in action!

Mike

http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gallery/dio/hms/eagle-700-kd/kd-index.html


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent work on everything...the photos do look like the real thing.

Regards, Dan


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

The ocean looks amazing!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> The ocean looks amazing!


Would have to agree, that's what caught my attention as being real. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## pilotman (Oct 3, 2005)

*ocean, wow!*

amazing skill, my own attempts at ocean making turned out a little more like blue cake frosting. Back to airplanes.


----------

